# 2013 Twincharger



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

So I have decided to show you my Bug, I drive now for a year and a half.

It is a 2013 1.4 TSI 118kW Sport, 6 speed manual
When I bought it, it only had about 13.000 kilometers on the clock

Cruise control, Ambient light, Multifunction sports steering wheel, Sport seats, Black details, Dual climatronic, Front and rear park asist, BiXenon etc etc...


















































Plenty of equipment, everything I wanted in a car. Only thing I woul really like to have, are the centre console gauges... Very Porsche-a-like :thumbup:


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

First I said to myself... "no, no, no, this is a NEW car, so it will stay as it is..." well...yes...kinda...
I am just too set in my ways, so right after the first winter I have started to look around for some 19s. I bought Audi C5 RS6 reps

19X8 ET35, Tyres are Nexen N8000 235/40-19


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

And that was just too "meh" for me, and as I had both my previous cars lowered, I had to put the Bug down as well

H&R springs 30/40


























Before/after


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Now it has about 47.000 on the clock and current setup looks like this:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The 1.4tsi is such a cool motor, wish we got it in the states. Car looks great, dig the wheel choice!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

great pics in all the different settings. nice bug.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Need to see your 'low' rear headrests up close. In the U.S. all Beetles came with the 'Big Balloon'
version that really hampers vision out the rear window. Closest place for U.S. owners to get the
'low' ones is Mexico VW dealerships.


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Tnx guys:thumbup:

@drtechy:
well, yes, but you do have 1.8 TSI, don't you? I think that one is even beter. Small displacement has its disadvantages. But overall, I am really happy with my. Low costs, low consumption and quite good performance


@ridgemanron:
I can make you some close up pictures. Here almost all cars (VWs, Skodas, Opels, Renaults...) have this kind of low headrests


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Low rear headrests (sorry for bad telephone pictures):


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

50k and counting. Nothing special so far [knock knock knock] :thumbup:
Next service ahaed and only a month to winter setup:thumbup:


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Brace yourselves, winter is coming 




























Although, we still have 15-20 degrees Celsius, law is the law...

Gotta say, first time I see it lowered on 17" and it seems a bit funny, heh


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Something new opcorn:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks great!

Re: rear headrests. I snagged the same set on Ebay from a late model Audi A4 (I needed leather), but found out too late they don't work with a 'vert with the wind blocker installed - in case anyone have a convertible and is thinking about it.

.


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

https://youtu.be/3zBaRGhiaLM


----------



## Borigo506 (Apr 28, 2016)

f.rizzo said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Re: rear headrests. I snagged the same set on Ebay from a late model Audi A4 (I needed leather), but found out too late they don't work with a 'vert with the wind blocker installed - in case anyone have a convertible and is thinking about it.
> 
> .


Great great headsup! So glad i come across ur post before pulling the trigger on headrests

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------

